# Playstation VR 2



## DuxCro (Jan 5, 2022)

Well folks, it's official. The name of the new VR headset from Sony IS Playstation VR2. I know this is a PC forum, but PSVR can be used on PC unofficially, and I'm sure someone will figure out this one as well.


*Visual Fidelity*: For a high-fidelity visual experience, PS VR2 offers 4K HDR, 110-degree field of view, and foveated rendering. With an OLED display, players can expect a display resolution of 2000×2040 per eye and smooth frame rates of 90/120Hz.
*Headset-based Controller Tracking*: With inside-out tracking, PS VR2 tracks you and your controller through integrated cameras embedded in the VR headset. Your movements and the direction you look at are reflected in-game without the need for an external camera.
*New Sensory Features*: PS VR2 Sense Technology combines eye tracking, headset feedback, 3D Audio, and the innovative PS VR2 Sense controller to create an incredibly deep feeling of immersion. Headset feedback is a new sensory feature that amplifies the sensations of in-game actions from the player. It’s created by a single built-in motor with vibrations that add an intelligent tactile element, bringing players closer to the gameplay experience. For example, gamers can feel a character’s elevated pulse during tense moments, the rush of objects passing close to the character’s head, or the thrust of a vehicle as the character speeds forward. Additionally, PS5’s Tempest 3D AudioTech makes sounds in the player’s surroundings come alive, adding to this new level of immersion.
*Eye Tracking*: With eye tracking, PS VR2 detects the motion of your eyes, so a simple look in a specific direction can create an additional input for the game character. This allows players to interact more intuitively in new and lifelike ways, allowing for a heightened emotional response and enhanced expression that provide a new level of realism in gaming.


----------



## awesomesauce (Jan 5, 2022)

Yeah i was woundering why it would not have come up on main page already. It will probably will . I think CES is taking alot of space these days.

for the VR2 i like the spec and was searching for pictures of the headset but didnt find it on official post.

they have also annonce a game from horizon


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 5, 2022)

Wow! Yeah, I just saw this earlier this morning! This looks really good. This is starting to feel like this will be the year for VR/AR. The new lenses and mini-led and micro OLED will be amazing for VR. This specs for PSVR2 are amazing. I just want to know price now. lol I bet we hear more about Project Cambria very soon after this announcement. I know FB doesn't want anything to take the winds out of it's sails for Quest 2. This might even push Valve to show us something as well, but I doubt it. lol Honestly though Horizon could dethrone HLA from being the best VR game. I mean it probably won't for me but for most it might. 

Sony has made some really good games for the old PSVR. I can only imagine they will keep that going with PSVR2. Hopefully, we hear about more games soon. Sony had a pretty good lineup for PSVR. This is very exciting. I hope I can get a PS5 before this launches.


----------



## DuxCro (Jan 5, 2022)

Unfortunately, when talking about Horizon, they keep mentioning the word "experience." And it looks like some pretty on rails experience, rather than actual game where you are free to explore about. I hope they prove me wrong.


----------



## toilet pepper (Jan 5, 2022)

DuxCro said:


> Unfortunately, when talking about Horizon, they keep mentioning the word "experience." And it looks like some pretty on rails experience, rather than actual game where you are free to explore about. I hope they prove me wrong.


I caught that too and the trailer implies it is like that as well. The PSVR 2 claims to have foveated rendering which is a game changer and they could do wonders with the hardware it has. If they make it wireless then it really is a game changer.




Mindweaver said:


> Honestly though Horizon could dethrone HLA from being the best VR game



The problem with HLA is the hardware needed to have a great experience with the game. So far nothing remotely compares to the WOW factor I got from my first time launching HLA.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 5, 2022)

DuxCro said:


> Unfortunately, when talking about Horizon, they keep mentioning the word "*experience.*" And it looks like some pretty on rails experience, rather than actual game where you are free to explore about. I hope they prove me wrong.


Nice catch, I did not see that part.

*EDIT: I just watched the ces event and it says full game built for PSVR2 from the ground up, check out this video.*












toilet pepper said:


> The problem with HLA is the hardware needed to have a great experience with the game. So far nothing remotely compares to the WOW factor I got from my first time launching HLA.


Yeah, HLA is amazing. The hardware isn't as bad as one might think. I just tried HLA using a GTX 970 and Quest 2 over Airlink and it was amazing. Now, not as good as my RTX 2070 and Rift S setup. I bought a usb cable to use link with Quest 2. I need to test it out as well. I didn't get the official cable. I'm just super surprised I can even play HLA with a GTX 970 and Quest 2. Airlink works really well and for the most part looks great. I think we will see HLA announced for PSVR2 before launch. It will be the premier way to play it unless Valve announces their new HMD.


----------



## Octavean (Jan 7, 2022)

I bought a PSVR when it was first released as a birthday gift for my Son.  It wasn’t cheep.  After seeing how the prices dropped over time I think I can say that I’ll give the PSVR2 a miss when it’s first released and wait it out at least a season or two before buying.  

im guessing it will be a fairly good VR HMD but it will probably be a bit on the expensive side.


----------



## DuxCro (Jan 15, 2022)

Octavean said:


> I bought a PSVR when it was first released as a birthday gift for my Son.  It wasn’t cheep.  After seeing how the prices dropped over time I think I can say that I’ll give the PSVR2 a miss when it’s first released and wait it out at least a season or two before buying.
> 
> im guessing it will be a fairly good VR HMD but it will probably be a bit on the expensive side.


I expect it will go ror €650-700 here in Croatia.  Same situation with the console. If you manage to find it. Scalpers have them. I have never seen a single one available in stores here. Offline or online. 
XBOX series is relatively easy to find. Especially Series S which s always available. 
I need to see how much support with good games will this headset have. I am postponing my playtrough of Resident Evil 8 in hopes it will get proper VR support with full motion controler integration like RE 4 for Quest 2. 
I played a bit of HL:Alyx back when i had Rift S, but decided to postpone it in order to play on a better headset. My favorite game is Lone Echo. But we will sadly never see that on PSVR because Meta bought the development studio. 
So far confired ports (that i know of) are Pavlov and boneworks. devs tweeted about it a while back.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 16, 2022)

DuxCro said:


> I expect it will go ror €650-700 here in Croatia.  Same situation with the console. If you manage to find it. Scalpers have them. I have never seen a single one available in stores here. Offline or online.
> XBOX series is relatively easy to find. Especially Series S which s always available.
> I need to see how much support with good games will this headset have. I am postponing my playtrough of Resident Evil 8 in hopes it will get proper VR support with full motion controler integration like RE 4 for Quest 2.
> *I played a bit of HL:Alyx back when i had Rift S*, but decided to postpone it in order to play on a better headset. My favorite game is Lone Echo. But we will sadly never see that on PSVR because Meta bought the development studio.
> So far confired ports (that i know of) are Pavlov and boneworks. devs tweeted about it a while back.


I got to say I thought HLA was fantastic on my Rift S. What part of the Rift S did you not like? Visually it's not that far behind Index. The only real negative I can say is that it's lock at 80hz but even then it was fine. Honestly, I don't know how you could stop playing it. lol It's that good for me. I'm replaying it now a little here and there. I'm in the middle of RE4 on Quest 2 and it's really good so far. Also, don't forget you can add your VR/AR HMD to your specs now when you get your new HMD.


----------



## DuxCro (Jan 16, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> I got to say I thought HLA was fantastic on my Rift S. What part of the Rift S did you not like? Visually it's not that far behind Index. The only real negative I can say is that it's lock at 80hz but even then it was fine. Honestly, I don't know how you could stop playing it. lol It's that good for me. I'm replaying it now a little here and there. I'm in the middle of RE4 on Quest 2 and it's really good so far. Also, don't forget you can add your VR/AR HMD to your specs now when you get your new HMD.


Well I'm a kind of person who will complain abut everyting . I had PSVR, Lenovo Explorer and Rift S. S was the best. And somehow the only headset that didn't give me any motion sickness. Idk why. I didn't like those fresnel lenses. They introduced a lot of godrays. I was very careful about cleaning them with micro fiber cloth, but over time even that caused micro scratches and made godrays even worse. Sweetspot is tiny and it doesn't have any manual IPD adjustment. Controllers are fantastic compared to PSVR and Lenovo explorer.  But still I would say this is the first VR headset that was "good enough" to me. I'm just waiting for something better. 
I hope PSVR 2 will have automatic lens adjustment since it has eye tracking. It could measure precise IPD and adjust lense separation on its own. If Sony doesn't cheap out and not include motors that can do that.


----------



## Octavean (Jan 18, 2022)

Anyone concerned with micro scratches or otherwise can probably just buy lens protectors.  Similar to prescription lenses but in this case just for protection rather then vision correction.  Sounds like a worthwhile investment for someone who has already reported such damage. 

I have a number of family members that were professional photographers so I've had a lot of expensive glass around me even at a young age.  My Wife also bought a ~$1000 USD Canon DSLR (forget which model) some years ago which is still in great shape. What I know is that an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.  So ideally don't let anything touch the lens and you'll never have to worry about cleaning it. 

If you have to clean it, get a professional cleaning kit, use said kit properly and hopefully sparingly. 

BTW, before physically applying anything to a lens, attempt to dislodge any possible debris by way of compressed air or air bulb.  Sometimes fine unseen particles can scratch lenses so ideally this should be removed with a zero contact method before actual contact cleaning.  After the air, you can move on to lens cleaning paper (disposable), microfiber or lens brush.  A lens cleaning pen is also a good investment if used properly.  Typically these have a fine brush built in on the opposite side.


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 18, 2022)

While the PSVR2, sony produce now the PS4 Slim and PRO till the end of 22 cause the PS5 robbery from scalpers, this isnt good for Sony.
Scalpers buy, but dont subscribe PS Plus or PS Now and even dont Buy Games in the Store/ Disc Store.


----------



## Octavean (Jan 18, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> While the PSVR2, sony produce now the PS4 Slim and PRO till the end of 22 cause the PS5 robbery from scalpers, this isnt good for Sony.
> Scalpers buy, but dont subscribe PS Plus or PS Now and even dont Buy Games in the Store/ Disc Store.


It's difficult to get a PS5 at or near MSRP but not impossible.  It requires sound methodology, perseverance and a wee bit of luck.   My Wife and I managed to buy three PS5 units.  We kept 2 and gave one to my Niece (she reimbursed us the cost).  I wanted to keep only one but,....

You make a good point though. 

Keep in mind that PSVR demand was no where near the demand for the PS4 in its various forms (slim / pro).   Not everyone with a PS4 wanted the PSVR and the MSRP was steep.    Therefore the actual user demand for the PSVR2 would have to be a subset of the prerequisite PS5 unless Sony does something special like making it quasi Oculus Quest stand alone + PC + PS5 support.


----------



## DuxCro (Feb 4, 2022)

During Q&A at the Sony earnings conference it has been confirmed that PSVR2 will have eye tracking working with foveated rendering. Not just fixed foveated rendering at the center of the screen and eye tracking being used just for ingame avatars.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 4, 2022)

DuxCro said:


> During Q&A at the Sony earnings conference it has been confirmed that PSVR2 will have eye tracking working with foveated rendering. Not just fixed foveated rendering at the center of the screen and eye tracking being used just for ingame avatars.


  I can't wait to see it and get the list of games at launch. PSVR had some great games. They really pushed the software for the hardware. The Quest 2 is selling very well but once Sony announces their PSVR 2 game line up they should be worried. The Quest 2 has some great games coming but I doubt they have anything lined up like Sony. I expect Sony to have a few AAA games built from the ground up at launch with more coming. Plus, one power house if they have Half Life:Alyx at launch.

 I know Meta has something they are announcing on the 13th of this month. I think it will be GTA SA, but I hope it's something totally new and made for VR. I can't wait for GTA SA, but a totally new game would be great as well. After playing RE4 on quest 2 and seeing how great it looks in VR I can't only imagine GTA SA will be even better.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Feb 4, 2022)

DuxCro said:


> During Q&A at the Sony earnings conference it has been confirmed that PSVR2 will have eye tracking working with foveated rendering. Not just fixed foveated rendering at the center of the screen and eye tracking being used just for ingame avatars.


I wonder how aggressive can the lowered render resolution / shading rate be on our peripheral vision before it becomes too noticeable, and how much the performance saved can raise the visual quality towards what we're getting on the regular TV output.

The PSVR2 page is up, and once again they confirm Foveated Rendering working with Eye Tracking:









						PlayStation®VR2 | The next generation of VR gaming on PS5 | PlayStation
					

PlayStation VR2 and PlayStation VR2 Sense controller: the next generation of VR gaming on PS5. Introducing Horizon Call of the Mountain for PS VR2.




					www.playstation.com
				






> Eye tracking cameras follow your line of sight when aiming or looking around, while advanced foveated rendering techniques improve the visual experience by adjusting resolutions to pinpoint and enhance whatever you’re focusing on.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 4, 2022)

ToTTenTranz said:


> I wonder how aggressive can the lowered render resolution / shading rate be on our peripheral vision before it becomes too noticeable, and how much the performance saved can raise the visual quality towards what we're getting on the regular TV output.
> 
> The PSVR2 page is up, and once again they confirm Foveated Rendering working with Eye Tracking:
> 
> ...


The first Foveated rendered game I played was Batman VR and it was a fixed Foveated rendering meaning it only worked if you looked straight forward. It worked great with my old i7 2600k with a GTX 970 but you could not move your eyes around. You could only move your head for it to work right which was fine for that game but eye tracking would be so much better. If I turned off Fixed Foveated Rendering then it was unplayable on my GTX 970. If you move your eyes and looked at the edges it was very noticeable that it was blurry and way out of focus, but looking straight forward it looked amazing and you could not tell it was out of focus and blurry.

*EDIT: I would say it felt like only 35 or 40% was actually being rendered on screen.*


----------



## Octavean (Feb 6, 2022)

If you have the necessary hardware to brute force the rendering then you’re in really good standing.  Especially so given the difficulty and expense of obtaining halfway decent video cards these day.  However, since this is the PS5 the performance is fixed.

Eye tracking and Foveated rendering could be the glue that makes it all work well for the PSVR2.  This is actually very much the way human vision works in the first place (save for the blind spot that our brains make up for).  Peripheral vision is actually very poor, which, is why we instinctively move our eyes towards what is on the periphery of our vision.

I just hope that the Eye tracking and Foveated rendering are congruent enough that the user doesn’t detect it.  In other other words, our poor peripheral vision never enters our central line of sight where the vision is at it’s best,….not even for a moment.  If this happens with the PSVR2 it would be immersion breaking.  Looking up, down, left and right shouldn’t become blurry then come into focus.  If it does what’s the point?

Eye tracking could also be used as an additional input device, which, could have a lot of possibilities.


----------



## Octavean (Feb 9, 2022)

Sony now has a signup for PSVR2 release date and pre-order as well as other info:



> PlayStation VR2 news and updates​Get the latest PS VR2 news, including game announcements, release dates and when you can pre-order your headset.
> Sign-in to PlayStation.com using your account for PlayStation Network.











						PlayStation®VR2 | The next generation of VR gaming on PS5 | PlayStation
					

PlayStation VR2 and PlayStation VR2 Sense controller: the next generation of VR gaming on PS5. Introducing Horizon Call of the Mountain for PS VR2.




					www.playstation.com
				




Come get some!!!


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 13, 2022)

Octavean said:


> Sony now has a signup for PSVR2 release date and pre-order as well as other info:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just so happy they are going with OLED.


----------



## DuxCro (Feb 22, 2022)

Sony just revealed design of PSVR 2 headset.


----------



## Octavean (Feb 24, 2022)

Looks good.  I’m into it.

I still say that Sony should have brought the trifecta.  By which I mean made the PSVR2 stand alone like the Oculus Quest (1 and 2) + PC support + the special  sauce of PS5 support (PS4 too if they could swing it).  Then start to compete on price as well.  It would be a loss leader but it would have the potential to wrestle away the mindshare of Oculus (AKA Meta and the stench of FB) as well as make inroads into their numbers.


----------



## WartonWoodworksDIYBlogUK (Feb 28, 2022)

Hi ya,

Some good info here.  

I remember playing the first PlayStation VR back in 2017 I think it was.  I was very impressed, as it was my first experience of VR.  I really liked the fact it had an OLED screen.  Obviously it was not perfect due to the fact it had wires, and was heavy.

Since then I have played the Oculus Question 2, which is great, but does need a sharper image.  Oculus can also be connected to PC.  

Would you guys agree that the PSVR2 would be better than the Oculus quest 2?

Going by the specifications of different VR headsets, it seems like the PSVR 2 and Vive Pro 2 are clear winners at the moment in the VR world?  What do you all think?


----------



## DuxCro (Mar 2, 2022)

Vive Pro 2 looks great on paper, but it is not such a great experience based on reviews. Better to get Valve Index. Everything about PSVR 2 being a good experience is 100% speculation and wishing. Only time and reviews will tell. I wouldn't buy index right now. It's olden tech by now. HODOR!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 2, 2022)

DuxCro said:


> Vive Pro 2 looks great on paper, but it is not such a great experience based on reviews. Better to get Valve Index. Everything about PSVR 2 being a good experience is 100% speculation and wishing. Only time and reviews will tell. I wouldn't buy index right now. It's olden tech by now. HODOR!


I think the guy above is just spam. He had a link to his site where he did a review. We don't mind some self promotion, but not on your first post. I probably should have nuked it but it is in the right place at least. lol But yeah I agree the Vive Pro 2 looks good on paper, but to say it's better than the Quest 2 is a far stretch.. We can say the same thing about PSVR 2 until it's in our hands, but I'll go ahead and say that I pretty much feel like Sony's will be really good with good content to back it at launch, but leaks are saying it's not going to launch until 2023. I think by then we will have a lot of chooses for highend VR like Cambria and hopefully the Index 2 or even Apple's new VR/AR glasses.


----------



## WartonWoodworksDIYBlogUK (Mar 3, 2022)

DuxCro said:


> Vive Pro 2 looks great on paper, but it is not such a great experience based on reviews. Better to get Valve Index. Everything about PSVR 2 being a good experience is 100% speculation and wishing. Only time and reviews will tell. I wouldn't buy index right now. It's olden tech by now. HODOR!



I've never tried Vive Pro 2. What VR's have you tried? And what is your favourite based on your experience?

I think VR tech will progress rapidly in the next few years. I currently do not own one, but have tried some out.

The only reason I haven’t purchased the quest 2 is because it could do with being sharper. The graphics are not quite there yet for me. So I will wait until the tech progresses to allow a much sharper image for the same kind of money.

I can see VR eventually being used in the movie world. Would be pretty awesome watching a movie and having that submersive experience. It would probably work from a stationary perspective, allowing you to look in 4 directions for example.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2022)

WartonWoodworksDIYBlogUK said:


> I've never tried Vive Pro 2. What VR's have you tried? And what is your favourite based on your experience?
> 
> I think VR tech will progress rapidly in the next few years. I currently do not own one, but have tried some out.
> 
> ...


I don't know who told you that the Quest 2 was not sharp enough, but I believe you would be very surprised at how good it really is visually. It's right at 4k which makes viewing Movies in VR really nice. I can say Vive and below was bad for watching videos due to being very pixelated. Since, the Rift S videos have been great in VR and Quest 2 is even better. I don't see a VR HMD beating the Quest 2 at it's quality and price point. I'd say the tech is there if you want to jump in on a budget, but still have a high-end experience. If you don't mind paying a premium then I'd wait for Cambria, Index 2 or PSVR 2.


----------



## Octavean (Mar 3, 2022)

CGI would be medium to work in with respect to VR movies.  360 degree movies, for example, are very difficult to do with live actors.  The reason for this is that a typical set / scene focuses narrowly on a specific area.  Behind the scenes is a hot mess of crew members, cranes, tracks, cabling, lighting and so on.  The post production to erase all of that would be cost prohibitive especially for what would be a niche market.

3D would be a lot easier then 360 degree but there already was a quasi recent attempt at that with early 4K TV and it flopped.  Therefore it’s unlikely that there would be any hard push for 360 anytime soon.

So yeah, there are some CGI movie projects (shorts) made for VR but I wouldn’t hold my breath.

if you actually watch one it will probably be disappointing.  Sure you can look around but the action and the story essentially takes place in a specific area.  So if you’re pixel peeping or admiring the scenery you may well miss the actual story being acted out behind you (or off to the side).


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2022)

Octavean said:


> *CGI would be medium to work in with respect to VR movies*.  360 degree movies, for example, are very difficult to do with live actors.  The reason for this is that a typical set / scene focuses narrowly on a specific area.  Behind the scenes is a hot mess of crew members, cranes, tracks, cabling, lighting and so on.  The post production to erase all of that would be cost prohibitive especially for what would be a niche market.
> 
> 3D would be a lot easier then 360 degree but there already was a quasi recent attempt at that with early 4K TV and it flopped.  Therefore it’s unlikely that there would be any hard push for 360 anytime soon.
> 
> ...


Yeah, there's a few really good made for VR movies like Henry on Oculus. I really enjoy those types of experiences. I also like some of the stuff built for movies like the *Coco VR*, and Lost. Some of the best 360 movies have been by Google called "*Google Spotlight Stories*". Now video wise there are some 360 VR stuff that's done really well like Jurassic World Blue. Canon just released a new *180 Dual Fisheye Lens* that is the best 180 VR videos that I have ever seen on a consumer level hardware. The best 360 VR videos I've seen has been "*Welcome to Light Fields*". Unlike most 360 videos light does not change if you move your head, but in Light Fields it does change and is really amazing. You can only move your head in a small sphere but it's pretty amazing and makes you really feel like you are there.

*Here is a video explaining light field.*


----------



## WartonWoodworksDIYBlogUK (Mar 3, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't know who told you that the Quest 2 was not sharp enough, but I believe you would be very surprised at how good it really is visually. It's right at 4k which makes viewing Movies in VR really nice. I can say Vive and below was bad for watching videos due to being very pixelated. Since, the Rift S videos have been great in VR and Quest 2 is even better. I don't see a VR HMD beating the Quest 2 at it's quality and price point. I'd say the tech is there if you want to jump in on a budget, but still have a high-end experience. If you don't mind paying a premium then I'd wait for Cambria, Index 2 or PSVR 2.



I told myself it was not sharp enough, because I have tried it.  I only played a few games on it though.  I didn't try and watch a movie.  Maybe it was the way they had it set up, but I felt like there edges in the image were slightly blurry.  I used it in its wireless state.  I know you can push the graphics when it's wired.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2022)

WartonWoodworksDIYBlogUK said:


> I told myself it was not sharp enough, because I have tried it.  I only played a few games on it though.  I didn't try and watch a movie.  Maybe it was the way they had it set up, but I felt like there edges in the image were slightly blurry.  I used it in its wireless state.  I know you can push the graphics when it's wired.


Yeah if you were using it wireless then you were seeing some compression or maybe even a lot of compression depending on the setup. Both wireless options to play have come a long ways since it's release. Now some of the work load from the pc is done on the Quest 2 to help with Lag. The creator of Virtual Desktop begin using this because when streaming from the desktop the HMD really isn't doing anything taxing. Wireless is still great but still doesn't take full advantage of the screens being used. Actual native stuff will be sharper. I mean it's still really good but for example my Rift S looks sharper but has lower resolution screens. It's not by a lot but it's noticeable. I think being wireless is a good trade off. I think right now if you have the extra money and know you don't mind paying a premium then I would wait for Cambria, but if you know you'll never spend more than what the quest 2 is going for then I wouldn't wait and grab a Quest 2.


----------



## Octavean (Mar 4, 2022)

WartonWoodworksDIYBlogUK said:


> I told myself it was not sharp enough, because I have tried it.  I only played a few games on it though.  I didn't try and watch a movie.  Maybe it was the way they had it set up, but I felt like there edges in the image were slightly blurry.  I used it in its wireless state.  I know you can push the graphics when it's wired.


There is a bit of a gray area here in that the tech is still growing and developing with each new iteration of VR HMD but one also should be aware of the shortcoming in order to work around them if applicable.

So for example, the ”Screen Door Effect“ has been greatly reduced in modern VR HMD’s, however, if you go in looking for it with specificity you can create a situation where you can’t unsee it once you find it.  

Another area that needs improvement is FOV. A wider FOV would greatly improve the overall experience  because it would better mimic the range of human vision.  If one goes into VR looking for the visible edge, one goes into VR looking for the limitations of the given VR HMD in question.  IMO it’s better to make smaller eye movements combined with more (marginally) head movements so one doesn’t abut the visible edges of the HMD’s FOV so harshly.

Lastly, blurriness (peripheral or otherwise) can also be introduced if the IPD isn’t adjusted correctly.  Putting on an HMD can be somewhat fiddly especially for first time users.  The Oculus Quest 2 for example comes with a stock strap that makes it difficult to adjust initially and can require additional adjustments when in use.  Poor adjustment in this case can also introduce blurriness.


----------



## DuxCro (Mar 4, 2022)

I hope PSVR 2 will have IPD adjustment that can be ajusted freely. Not just in steps like AFAIK Quest 2 has. And it is disappointing that it will use fresnel lenses. FOV is not the only factor. On fresnel lenses the more you look to the edge of screen, the blurrier it gets. But hopefully they managed to counter that somehow with foveated rendering and eye tracking.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 4, 2022)

Octavean said:


> There is a bit of a gray area here in that the tech is still growing and developing with each new iteration of VR HMD but one also should be aware of the shortcoming in order to work around them if applicable.
> 
> So for example, the ”Screen Door Effect“ has been greatly reduced in modern VR HMD’s, however, if you go in looking for it with specificity you can create a situation where you can’t unsee it once you find it.
> 
> ...



This 100% I can't stress that enough to people. I think you hit everything on the head, well said. If you go in looking for issues you will find them. The DK1 had really bad screen door effect, but in the right game I could forget about it. The vive was a great hmd but it had screen door as well, but I could totally tune it out in my head to where I didn't notice it playing games. If I looked for it then It was hard to trick my self into not seeing it. It would just happen over time.



DuxCro said:


> I hope PSVR 2 will have IPD adjustment that can be ajusted freely. Not just in steps like AFAIK Quest 2 has. And it is disappointing that it will use fresnel lenses. FOV is not the only factor. On fresnel lenses the more you look to the edge of screen, the blurrier it gets. But hopefully they managed to counter that somehow with foveated rendering and eye tracking.


The psver 2 will have IPD adjustment and eye tracking. It should be able to tell you your IPD in the HMD and you adjust it.


----------



## DuxCro (Sep 16, 2022)

Hey, guys. Did anyone watch any of the hands on videos with PSVR2? Some VR covering YT channels got to try it out, IGN, Eurogamer and some website that covers VR. Seems mostly positive feedback. Some problems with ghosting if the game runs at 60fps and is reprojected to 120fps. But hopefully Sony can fix that on software side.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 16, 2022)

DuxCro said:


> Hey, guys. Did anyone watch any of the hands on videos with PSVR2? Some VR covering YT channels got to try it out, IGN, Eurogamer and some website that covers VR. Seems mostly positive feedback. Some problems with ghosting if the game runs at 60fps and is reprojected to 120fps. But hopefully Sony can fix that on software side.


Yes! lol I watched them all. I'm excited to buy one. I bought a ps5 for this very reason. Well, my kids wanted one and it didn't hurt that I want a PSVR 2. haha Yeah I hope the ghosting gets figured out. The PSVR 2 uses foveated rendering with it's eye tracking. The next round of hmds will have pancake lenses that will cut the size in half, but the PSVR will not to save on cost. Plus they are using OLED panels with HDR. Everyone that has tried it said the HDR is a game changer. The good news for us is that they all say it's amazing. I think mike said that only 1 or 2 games have the ghosting problem but he also said that the visuals out weight the ghosting. He said that Horizon call of the mountain is fantastic and is not a tech demo. It has 7-8 hours of game play which for me is great. It would be nice to have 12-15 hours like Alyx but I believe we will get add-ons for it. 

Don't forget that on the 22nd ByteDance will unveil the Pico 4. It will be going up against the Quest Pro. I wish they would have named it Quest 2 Pro. Quest Pro just feels like the Quest 2 is newer. Either way the VR space is heating up! My body is ready! haha


----------



## DuxCro (Sep 17, 2022)

I was hoping to get PS5 this year. But here in Croatia for some stupid reason they sell them only in bundles with games. And prices are insane. Around $900-1K depending if digital or disc version. And outside of Croatia they're very rare find. Did sign up for  €550 disc version with Horizon Forbidden West bundle on Amazon Germany, but you just enter a waiting list with no indication when you'll be able to buy it.  And they might raise the price as well since Sony raised the price. At the same time you can buy XBOX-es everywhere for lower price, heh.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 17, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> After playing RE4 on quest 2 and seeing how great it looks in VR I can't only imagine GTA SA will be even better.


My PC is currently well, dead and I’ve not really been using my Quest 2 much at all so now it’s all I got to gaming until all my new parts come. 
i am finding RE4 almost impossibe…I’ve pretty much lost my Roomscale space because I bought a full wheel/seat setup(not even attempted any of the many VR supported driving games I own) but back to RE4 I’m basically using couch mode for boundaries (no issues there);got the game well setup for sitting. Access to all my gear is fine BUT… I cannot even get past that first mob in town. No matter what variation or strategy. i like the game, the general feel @nd look but if I can’t get past the beginning it’s just killing my buzz….


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 18, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> My PC is currently well, dead and I’ve not really been using my Quest 2 much at all so now it’s all I got to gaming until all my new parts come.
> i am finding RE4 almost impossibe…I’ve pretty much lost my Roomscale space because I bought a full wheel/seat setup(not even attempted any of the many VR supported driving games I own) but back to RE4 I’m basically using couch mode for boundaries (no issues there);got the game well setup for sitting. Access to all my gear is fine BUT… I cannot even get past that first mob in town. No matter what variation or strategy. i like the game, the general feel @nd look but if I can’t get past the beginning it’s just killing my buzz….


Yeah the mob was pretty tough, but you can get past them. I had to youtube the best way. The game gets much better. I'm close to the end but I haven't played it in at least a month. I need to jump back on it.



DuxCro said:


> I was hoping to get PS5 this year. But here in Croatia for some stupid reason they sell them only in bundles with games. And prices are insane. Around $900-1K depending if digital or disc version. And outside of Croatia they're very rare find. Did sign up for  €550 disc version with Horizon Forbidden West bundle on Amazon Germany, but you just enter a waiting list with no indication when you'll be able to buy it.  And they might raise the price as well since Sony raised the price. At the same time you can buy XBOX-es everywhere for lower price, heh.


I watched a few twitter ps restock accounts. They posted Walmart would have them the next day, but you had to have Walmart+. You can pickup walmart+ a month at a time with no commitment for 12.99. You have to buy it you can't use the free month. I bought a month and pick up the PS5 disc version for $499. I ended up using the walmart+ for other stuff and it really paid off.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 18, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah the mob was pretty tough, but you can get past them. I had to youtube the best way. The game gets much better. I'm close to the end but I haven't played it in at least a month. I need to jump back on it.


Thanks for the advice and encouragement it’s just so frustrating  to get stuck literally at the beginning of a game with such a difficult situation. I Mean of course YouTube didn’t dawn on me as it would i was at my PC rather than continuing to just kee throwing myself  at it until I just give up again  Hey I can use YouTub VR 
I’ll let the thread get back on topic.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 18, 2022)

I already decided I am getting a PS VR 2, and I am guessing it won't be super expensive, yet I expect it will match Valve Index for half the price in actual experience, but at less than half the cost, the only downside being a much much smaller game selection.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 18, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Thanks for the advice and encouragement it’s just so frustrating  to get stuck literally at the beginning of a game with such a difficult situation. I Mean of course YouTube didn’t dawn on me as it would i was at my PC rather than continuing to just kee throwing myself  at it until I just give up again  Hey I can use YouTub VR
> I’ll let the thread get back on topic.


Np! Yeah, it well worth it. I'm really surprised we do not have an Quest 2 RE4VR thread. If you want to create one I"m down to jump in. Also, it's getting an enhanced version for PSVR2. Once the PSVR2 releases we can change the title and add PSVR2 as well.


CallandorWoT said:


> I already decided I am getting a PS VR 2, and I am guessing it won't be super expensive, yet I expect it will match Valve Index for half the price in actual experience, but at less than half the cost, the only downside being a much much smaller game selection.


I don't know while the Index has a large library it's mostly trash. The PSVR2 will have more AAA content right out of the gate. The PSVR had great games. I see a lot of people complaining about the PSVR's library not being compatible with PSVR2, but honestly I would rather the better PSVR games get a remastered release and that sounds like what they are doing. 

The reason they are making this a big deal is because VR news is slow right now. They will make just as much noise about how great it is when the developer's for the bigger games start releasing remastered for PSVR 2 games. Sorry, I'm going off the rails here.. lol But don't worry we are at least 3-4 if not longer way from PSVR 2. I'd say longer probably around March to get all of the game announcements. I'm still betting Alyx will come to PSVR2. 

I plan to get the PSVR2 as well. I think it will be 299-350 just based on the cost savings that I see from the headset. Let's go over the savings. They are using black and white pass-through cameras. They are using regular Fresnel lenses and not the more expensive pancake lenses. It doesn't have built-in audio. I'm guessing the few cut corners they are trying to keep the up front entry cost low. Let's hope! lol



Left is Pancake lenses and the right is Fresnel lenses.

View attachment lens comparison.webp 


PSVR vs PSVR 2

PSVR 2PSVRResolution2,000 x 2,040 per-eye960 x 1080 per eyeDisplayOLED HDROLEDRefresh rate90Hz, 120Hz90Hz, 120HzField of view110°100°TrackingSix-axis motion sensor, 4 cameras for headset and controllers, IR camera for eye-trackingSix-axis motion sensor, LED tracking via PlayStation MoveHapticsHeadset and controllerController onlyAudio3.5mm3.5mmConnectionUSB-CUSB and HDMI


----------



## DuxCro (Sep 18, 2022)

It will probably cost $/€499


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 18, 2022)

DuxCro said:


> It will probably cost $/€499



I think $399 max. maybe $429.  

they won't make it match the console imo.


----------



## DuxCro (Sep 19, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I think $399 max. maybe $429.
> 
> they won't make it match the console imo.


well idk. PSVR launch price was $399. Now they increased the price of console in most of the world under excuse of inflation. And PSVR 2 is a more advanced piece of tech.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 19, 2022)

DuxCro said:


> well idk. PSVR launch price was $399. Now they increased the price of console in most of the world under excuse of inflation. And PSVR 2 is a more advanced piece of tech.


I believe they will sell this at a loss or break even to put it in more peoples hands and sell software. I think 399 will be on the high side, but I think you might be right. I feel like if they try to sell it any higher then it will not sell well. Now of course they still can't make enough PS5's so this might have the same issue.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 19, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> I believe they will sell this at a loss or break even to put it in more peoples hands and sell software. I think 399 will be on the high side, but I think you might be right. I feel like if they try to sell it any higher then it will not sell well. Now of course they still can't make enough PS5's so this might have the same issue.


Yeah it has max top notch specs I can see them taking a loss and pushing more and better VR games to make up for it


----------



## DuxCro (Sep 19, 2022)

I'm already thinking what will PSVR 3 be like.  I presume PS 6 will use ZEN 6 CPU and RDNA 5 GPU. 2nm nanosheet manufacturing process. Probably 32GB of memory and 2TB PCI 5 M.2 SSD. Gives me goosebumps what kind of insane console VR that can run.


----------



## Octavean (Sep 20, 2022)

DuxCro said:


> I'm already thinking what will PSVR 3 be like.  I presume PS 6 will use ZEN 6 CPU and RDNA 5 GPU. 2nm nanosheet manufacturing process. Probably 32GB of memory and 2TB PCI 5 M.2 SSD. Gives me goosebumps what kind of insane console VR that can run.


With those specs I'd like to see Sony make the PS6 able to play every Sony game ever released.  If I want to play a PS1 or PS2 game, I shouldn't have to rebuy the game for a new platform. but I digress.


----------

